# Yellow Pea Pasta



## MrP (Jan 20, 2022)

Does anybody know if Yellow Pea Pasta is OK to use, it still has a high carb content. In the UK a company called Zenb make it and the only ingredient is Yellow Peas.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 20, 2022)

It might be - but for me, with my ability to extract more carbs from the legumes than most folk, they would be something to avoid.
If you have a blood glucose monitor and a set of scales, you can soon test and discover how you react to any food.


----------



## Almond_tart2021 (Jan 20, 2022)

I've seen this Zenb pasta advertised , i did wonder if the high fibre in it , might help slow down the the carb hit a bit, but i have found explore cuisine pasta very good , best low carb pasta i have found so far, it was recommended on here by another forum user and its only 11.3 carbs for 100g of the fettuccine one, aslo high in fibre.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 20, 2022)

Almond_tart2021 said:


> I've seen this Zenb pasta advertised , i did wonder if the high fibre in it , might help slow down the the carb hit a bit, but i have found explore cuisine pasta very good , best low carb pasta i have found so far, it was recommended on here by another forum user and its only 11.3 carbs for 100g of the fettuccine one, aslo high in fibre.


I choose the edamame bean and black bean spaghetti as they seemed lowest. The ones made from lentils seem quite a bit higher but not as high as normal pasta.


----------

